# No title bar when running compiz in AIGLX



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

I followed this link to install AIGLX *www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=install+AIGLX. But now I don't get title bar in while running compiz.
I tried a couple of things to get it working like, download cgwd, start compiz from terminal as 
	
	



```
compiz --replace
```
.
But, all these methods have failed.
I am using onboard video memory. It is detected as savage.
Here's a screenshot
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2586/screenshotbs4.th.png
I am attaching my xorg.conf file too in case it's needed.
I can't get any effects of AIGLX working  .


----------



## borg (Aug 13, 2006)

hmmm...man I though YOU WERE the expert.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2006)

Hehe.. even experts need help from time to time! I do have an idea about XGL.. Though after the conversation i had with you, i think most probably its the 16 bit colour depth that's keeping you from running AIGLX. Get a new gfx card


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

You downloaded CGWD, but did you run it ? I know its kind of a foolish question but you have to run it and choose a theme to get the titlebars... so if you havent done that try it :]


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2006)

He's already tried that Qwerty..


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes i tried all that. Actually I have been breaking my head over it since quite a few days.
I tried to edit lots of things in xorg.conf file and had to reconfigure my xserver lots of times but still no luck yet. It seems the 16-bit depth is the problem and I hopefully find the solution this week. But, I can't even rotate the cube, either.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, @Kalpik is right. @Tech_your_future, your Graphics card is the culprit!!
 Get a new good Graphics card. Your problem will be solved.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

Well let's see I might get one this week. But, then I won't have ubuntu. So, well I want to see if I can get it working on ubuntu. Or else I will be trying XGL on gentoo, atleast that's the plan.
BTW, I have none for now.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Do u have "gnome-window-decorator &" running/restarted
more in gentoo wiki
Best O' LUX


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2006)

That would be cgwd, right? cgwd is running.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2006)

*www.compiz.net/topic-2252-window-decorator
Try that thing mentioned there maybe?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2006)

OK That is compiz themer, now it's replaced with cgwd as you have seen with XGL, so it's no more applicable. Anyways I tried playing around with it, let me see if it works.


----------



## eddie (Aug 14, 2006)

I have not tried AIGLX or XGL but looking at the screenshot, it seems that your window manager is crashing. Try running your window manager under gdb and see whether it is crashing or not. If it is, then you will at least have a definite path to walk on.

Also, why are you loading GLcore module? The thread you linked us to, suggests against doing it.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 14, 2006)

when i tried XGL in my 915GV+15" S/T monitor,it showed atleast a res of 1024*768 is needed...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I did disable loading of GLCore after I made this post and later I even enabled 24bit depth. Still it's the same problem.


----------



## technomodel (Aug 14, 2006)

you can try one thing..if u havent already done it..
go to this url and insert the calculated modeline under the monitors subsection in your xorg.conf. also update the screens subsection with the selected resolution.

of course..this will work only ur monitor is holding u back..which it might not as it is being detected..

hope this helps.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 14, 2006)

Try to disable the reflection plugin from gconf-editor (apps->compiz->general->all screens->active_plugins)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2006)

No it still doesn't help out.


----------



## eddie (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you check the crashing part? Do you find anything unusual in Xorg logs?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't get how to use gdb yet. I did a couple of tries but didn't get the right syntax. I haven't checked Xorg logs yet. I will check up on both as soon as I get enough time.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 23, 2006)

Eddie I did as what you said

```
gdb compiz.real
run
```
The error message I get is

```
/usr/bin/compiz.real: No composite extension

Program exited with code 01.
```


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2006)

Give output of "xdpyinfo | grep Composite" and your current Xorg.conf


----------



## mehulved (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry for opening up an old thread. But, atlast I got 3D desktop working. 
Beryl + AIGLX is working great on my new 7600GS card and a new 400W SMPS.

But, still I am having problems while running 3D as non-root. infact even if I give glxinfo command as non-root user, the Xserver crashes. Any ideas?


----------



## subratabera (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is something I found on Fedora Forum. Try it...

*Troubles with AIGLX*
the defaults xorg.conf's in FC6 should work, but things don't always work as they should. Here's a few tips that have helped others:
Add these parts to your xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) if you don't already have it:
In your "Device" section:


> Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> Option  "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"


Just have this somewhere, but not within another Section:


> Section "DRI"
> Group        0
> Mode         0666
> EndSection


It seems some of the default fc6 xorg.conf's don't have a "Module" section. If you're missing one, just leave it be like that. It will load the needed modules for AIGLX by default. (This applies to the two next points)
And this in your Module section, if you have a Module section:


> Load     "extmod"


If you're using ATi, the following in your "Module" section:


> Load   "dri"




Also try to delete that user & home folder then create a new user. this might solve your problem...


----------



## mehulved (Dec 23, 2006)

I have tried everything but the last line. And that's too dangerous. I have a lot f things lying in my ~ folder, don't wanna loose those and no space to move them. And I am on edgy not on FC.


----------



## eddie (Dec 23, 2006)

After X crashes, check Xorg.0.log. Do you get something interesting or related?
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I have tried everything but the last line. And that's too dangerous. I have a lot f things lying in my ~ folder, don't wanna loose those and no space to move them. And I am on edgy not on FC.


 No need to delete...just create a new user and login with that. Your existing user files are non-readable to other users.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 23, 2006)

I checked Xorg.0.log but nothing worth noting that I found.


----------



## eddie (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok then do one thing. Stop your X server totally. Now, login from a virtual console and start X server using startx. Do everything needed to crash X and see what output you get in the console. Also, now you should have something good in Xorg.0.log. Upload the log file, xorg.conf and errors (if any) you get on virtual console somewhere..lets see what it says.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 23, 2006)

Xserver isn't working as non-root user as of now.
And X doesn't crash due to some reason. Many times it crashes randomly after some period of time and other times it crashes when I type glxinfo or start anything that uses 3D.
Still I will try again and see what happens and post the logs.


----------

